# Please id



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Is this a sanchezi? 7.5"


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks like a sanchezi.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yes it is!

bingo


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Size does count....gorgeous fish...wow!!!!!!!!!























What you feeding him?

Jay


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like it, nice pic


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

looks good to me


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm still not sure thats a Sanchezi, any other opinions.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I think S. sanchezi too


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> I'm still not sure thats a Sanchezi, any other opinions.


yeah 1 more

ruby red spilo


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ANDONI said:


> I'm still not sure thats a Sanchezi, any other opinions.


I'm with you, but I can't say for sure what else it would be. Besides the distinct terminal band and faint base, the anal fin looks way too clear for a sanchezi. The other verified sanchezis I've seen have a red anal fin with a black base, and the terminal band on the tail is faint, but dark at the base. Hopefully Frank can help explain all this...just when I thought I had half a clue!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

fish_sauce said:


> Is this a sanchezi? 7.5"


Compare yours with the one I posted. I just move it back to the top.


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sanchezi


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

why did you bump it? lol

its still a sanchezi


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

He said the fish is 7.5 inches, whats the max sixe of a Sanchezi.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> He said the fish is 7.5 inches, whats the max sixe of a Sanchezi.


its probably a guesstimate, unless i see a ruler there it would be 5 inches for all i know.

also lots of fish are said to max out at a certain size but do grow bigger


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sanchezi.


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

I say a sanchezi also man.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

i thinks that one beats out taylors !!!! awsome sanchezi


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

7MONTH OLD THREAD PIRANHA LOCA...SERIOUSLY COME ON.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

